# Anastasia Beverly Hills Contour Shades



## StyleBlack (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey ladies,

  Have any of you tried any of the individual palette shades by ABH? Thoughts?  I'm trying to decide on shades to complete a 6 palette, but besides Carob, it's been tough trying to find swatches on brown skin.  I've narrowed it down to Peaches & Cream, L'Orange, Copper Brown, and Carob, but I'm pretty much just guessing (or maybe I was just hungry.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).  Anyway, would love to hear your feedback!


----------



## jaymuse (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd be VERY interested in this topic as well. Unfortunately, I haven't seen any swatches either.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jan 30, 2015)

I have all the shades you listed except for Copper Brown (which I actually want) and they all work. Espresso works as well... there are videos on YT of Makeupd0ll using Espresso as a subtle contour. HTH!


----------



## elleB (Feb 7, 2015)

Very interested in this as I've been trying to complete a palette as well


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello ladies!  I'm new here, but I was also looking all over for swatches to create my palette.  I ordered mine so I'll post some swatches.  I wear Mac NW43 and Macao in Nars foundation.  The colors from lightest to darkest are: Golden Peach, Peaches & Cream, Terracotta, Ash Brown, Espresso, Carob.


----------



## xandraxelestine (Oct 9, 2015)

StyleBlack said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Have any of you tried any of the individual palette shades by ABH? Thoughts?  I'm trying to decide on shades to complete a 6 palette, but besides Carob, it's been tough trying to find swatches on brown skin.  I've narrowed it down to Peaches & Cream, L'Orange, Copper Brown, and Carob, but I'm pretty much just guessing (or maybe I was just hungry....
> 
> ...


  Im an NC 44-45 and their medium tan palette is great on me


----------

